# Looking for Coffee Grinders



## jimi123 (12 mo ago)

I'm a big coffee lover and love to drink my own handmade coffee. So, I'm looking for a grinder, please recommend if anyone of you know the best coffee grinders.


----------



## Bhodgson (11 mo ago)

We’re going to need to know the type of coffee you drink. It has a massive bearing on the grinder you use, and it’s cost.
Powered machine wise:
unless you’re pure espresso. You can do a lot worse than the Sage Grinder Pro.(around £180-200)


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

What's your budget?

Are you prepared to grind by hand, or do you want electric? (Hand grinding at coarser brewed coffee settings isn't too much of a chore).

What brewer are you using?

What dose sizes are you generally using? (Some cheaper options in hand grinding are not practical for grinding larger doses, over say 20g).


----------



## jimi123 (12 mo ago)

umy budget is $300 and looking for an electric grinder.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

As long as you don't need espresso fine the most likely candidates are the Baratza Vituoso+ and the Fellow Ode (check which burr set comes with this grinder, the first release burr got a lit of criticism for being too coarse at the finest setting).

Check out so reviews before buying.


----------



## newdent (Feb 20, 2021)

If this is for brewing only then good suggestion by @MWJB the ode with the latest burrs (V2?) will do a good job with scope to change the burrs should you ever want to.


----------



## anthony34 (4 mo ago)

KRUPS Precision Grinder may be a good and affordable choice.


----------



## anthony34 (4 mo ago)

Moreover, you can also consider the following options;

Breville The Smart Grinder Pro (Sesame Black)
Baratza Virtuoso+ Conical Burr Coffee Grinder
SHARDOR Electric Burr Coffee Grinder

They are also good choices. However, it is highly recommended to read reviews before buying.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

anthony34 said:


> KRUPS Precision Grinder may be a good and affordable choice.


Doesn't seem to be offered in the UK, also some confusion over what kind of burrs are fitted. 12 grind adjustment steps is not many. Not saying you couldn't get good brews from it, but it doesn't seem good value.


----------



## Bhodgson (11 mo ago)

If espresso isn’t your main tipple. I’d suggest the SGP. It’s excellent on a broad range of grind types. Thogh some find it ok for espresso, it can be a bit hit and miss, at the finer end.
mind you, the Baratza Virtuoso+ Is a little more. And a very good choice, too.


----------

